
Quora Pivot$ - wacsix
http://www.wac6.com/wac6/2011/09/quora-pivots.html
======
kunalmodi
I think this will probably hurt Qoura more than anything, new members are not
going to want to "pay" experts limited points (I imagine this will turn into
"reputation points" like SO that people can share) to do anything Side note: I
wonder if bounties on SO are working?

